

BizTeen.net beta has launched - hajrice
http://bizteen.net/

======
palsecam
The website description:

"Hey and welcome! BizTeen is THE social network for young _entreprenuers_ ;
ages 15 - 18. Our main goal is to help you start a business, find business
partners and discuss business topics!"

Actual typo in _italic_.

------
ErrantX
> Our main goal is to help you start a business, find business partners and
> discuss business topics!

How?

The "help" link isnt [a link]. And that introduction is _all_ the explanation
I can find.

Other than that - nice design.

